# Enclosure



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 15, 2015)

so i am building a 9x4 enclosure and im using a trough as a base. i have NO clue how to build an enclosure lol. how to make a frame, the lighting, all of it i have no clue what to do. I need to know what tools to use how to screw/nail it in, and lighting. please help


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 15, 2015)

Where you located ?


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2015)

The first step is draw out your plan and figure out war materials you will need. I suspect you will need a drill and a circular saw at the minimum.


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2015)

You may want to rethink your dimensions as the extra foot in length will add more work. Plywood typically comes in 4x8 sheets.
And you said a trough? Could you post a picture? What are your expectations indoor outdoor etc.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 16, 2015)

well im doing it for my sav and i know im upset about the whole sheets thing but i got the 115 inch trough for 100 bucks


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 16, 2015)

and indoor in my basement, i just need how to build the actual cage itself


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 16, 2015)

its a galvanized trough also known as a stock tank


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2015)

I would build an enclosure to sit on top using 2x4 to frame the top and bottom and 2x2 for the sides. For plywood sheeting I would use 5/8"? There are several build threads look through them to get ideas.


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 10, 2015)

I guess you never made it


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Nov 10, 2015)

im building it this weekend, got plans for it


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome can't wait to see very curious to the trough base


----------

